# General wood lathes



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone own or have owned a General 25-200 wood lathe? And what are your thoughts on General International products? I like the looks of the 25-200 midi because of the swivel head. But it's 3/4 hp motor gives me pause.I've owned the Delta 46-460 and the Nova 1624 and will probably go back to the Nova. Thanks.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I haven't used one but my recollection is General is made in Canada and General International is made in China. (Same parent company)
http://www.general.ca/index_en.html

The Nova 1624 is available from the service center (reconditioned) for $900.
http://novatoolsusa.com/Reconditioned-Products_c10.htm

I have the Nova 1624.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Just a note to say I went back to the Nova 1624 today. I liked the Delta but I decided I like the Nova better. 
I checked on the Nova "refurbs" and the shipping to NC was going to be $300 so I called a Woodcraft nearest me and they reduced the Nova $200 from the current price so actually buying it from the store was a better deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice negotiating. :thumbsup:
You never know what you can get until you ask.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

NCPaladin it never hurts to ask. They can only say one of two things, yes or no. If it's no I usually keep looking until I find a yes.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

HLW said:


> Just a note to say I went back to the Nova 1624 today. I liked the Delta but I decided I like the Nova better.
> I checked on the Nova "refurbs" and the shipping to NC was going to be $300 so I called a Woodcraft nearest me and they reduced the Nova $200 from the current price so actually buying it from the store was a better deal.:thumbsup:


I own a general....you are better with the Nova.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> I haven't used one but my recollection is General is made in Canada and General International is made in China. (Same parent company)
> http://www.general.ca/index_en.html
> 
> The Nova 1624 is available from the service center (reconditioned) for $900.
> ...


 What does '(reconditioned)' mean? Is that as good as new?


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

@- - - Nate Bos. I asked Nova the same question. They said it is usually returned items due to damaged boxes or items in shipping. They can't sell them as new once they are returned.They go over the returned items and if there is damage they replace whatever is needed.The motor on the lathe has the same warranty as a new one.It's a good deal for some but shipping for me was $300.


----------



## Bradabernethy (Jun 27, 2012)

We have 3 General Canada lathes..and several General Canada pieces of equipment. They are SOLID and need little to no adjustments. The one lathe we have (model 26020) cost $6200.00 with the safety screens. It is a magnificent machine. The other 2 we got through inventory transfer. They are older units but are in great shape. Our General International equipment pales in comparison. We have 2 Gen Int drill presses, planer, jointer and spindle sander. They have white metal or plastic parts that break too easily. They are not squared, have many flaws and are just sub standard. We had to have the table risers on the drill presses permanently attached to the neck as they kept bending and snapping off. The jointer actually came apart after only 4 uses as the set screws for the pulleys had not been tightened.
General was very helpfull with replacement parts but it cost us many man hours.


----------

